# Obnoxious rocking habit at canter



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

when we do that our trainer says over and over and over, sit back sit back and send him forward with your legs. Maybe you can say that to yourself continuously if you do not have a trainer to yell at you


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

^ thats a good idea, my trainer only teaches during the summer time so I don't have her to yell at me. Maybe I'll get my sister to yell at me for the time being, I'm sure she'd enjoy that.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

haha. We get so used to trainers yelling at us, we need others to do it too. I used to have my friend yell at me to keep my heels down ****
Anyways. Sit up straight. Look at the trees around you, stay vertical and even. Sink deep in your heel. If you were urging a horse foward with your seat is hould be subtle, not a large rocking motion, and its small, a change in the lower back, Your shoulders should still stay back and straight. Keep working on it. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

loose your sturrups ... i rode in college and the 1st 2 or 3 months we rode strictly without a saddle or with a saddle and without our sturrups... also we had someone lunge us so that we really had to work on our core. This sounds dumb but works wonders... do things like closing your eyes, letting the person lounging choose the speed/pace, put your arms out like you are holding a tray (think waitress) or putting your arms out to the side like you are a helicopter ... these are all things that you will get better balance doing and then strengthen your core


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

no stirrup work does miracles


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I do the exact same thing...haha. Just plant your seat bones still and just try and keep your upper body still. It will come with practice.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Two things. Stick a crop in the back of your riding pants so it sticks up behind your head. Try to keep consistent contact with it all the way up to your head. 

The other thing is try cantering with your inside arm straight up. It helps you reach your whole body upward and once you straighten up, it should open your hip angle enough to where you aren't rocking.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

The 'arm up' trick also works because it helps relax your back. You absorb the motion in your back and hips--when you are too stiff there, the motion gets absorbed higher up (like you describe!).

Loosen those hips and your back!

Good luck


----------



## jchunterjumper (Jan 30, 2009)

I used to have that habit (bc of a lazy horse) but once i learned to make her use her butt and go forward into my hand I automatically stopped. Maybe you should try and fix your horse before fixing just your body. This will give an easy fix for your rocking, and will definetly benefit your horsie


----------



## rider4life422 (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with the no stirrups, it helps so much! I used to do something funky with my hips on my horse because his stride was so long so I dropped my stirrups for a few lessons and it worked


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

i do the same thing, well i used to anyway.
ive been cantering for about 2 and a half months now and my trainer tells me (screams is a better word) not to hinge or rock.
my best advice is to urge him on with your legs and not your whole body. also, put a fist in the middle of your back while you ride so you are forced to sit up straight. if you dont feel comfortable cantering with only one hand on the reins, put a crop behind your back.
work without stirrups is also wonderful.
hope i helped =]


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats for the crop idea, I am going to use this to try to help me keep my shoulders back and back straight.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Dover catalog sells these contraptions that you put around your shoulders to keep your back straight when you ride. (stiff bra type material) They are over priced at around $40. I got one for Christmas and must admit I love it. I tend to slouch when I am tired, which is pretty much all the time I am awake!! When I wear it riding, (you hide it under a shirt), people comment on my good riding posture. Ha, I have them fooled.


----------



## eventer89 (Apr 14, 2009)

Juniper, I was thinking about getting one of those. Does it still help when you are not wearing it? Or is it only a temporary quick fix?


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

That's a good question. The real fix, IMO is to be very in shape like I used to be when I was younger. Being really athletic makes you have good posture I thnik, strong back muscles and all. Having the brace on does contribute to getting in the habit of better posture though. Myself, as well as my friends who are a getting a llittle older who have the brace will probably always wear it at least some of the timie because we are never going to be as good without it as with it. Mostly because my back gets tired after awhile when I am riding and the brace does help with the fatigue and soreness. Hope that makes sense.


----------

